# ISO TNT Cow Feet Soup



## Hoot (Jun 23, 2011)

Mrs Hoot and I stopped in at the Piggly-Wiggly down the road yesterday. They carry a fair selection of meat from various critters, but this was the first time I ever saw cow feet. If I could run up on a real good recipe, I might be inclined to try 'em. Misfortunately, Mrs Hoot has indicated that she wants no part of this.I have read that it is somewhat common in the Caribbean. I was just wonderin' if anyone here has some good advice about this.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2011)

I have never eaten it but, calves foot jelly used to be fed to sick people because of the high nutritional value that comes from the skin and joints.  Google has many recipes for it.  I myself would move along down the meat case and find another part to work with.


----------



## Constance (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd be afraid of getting hoof'n mouth disease.


----------



## giggler (Jun 24, 2011)

I think the feet are used to make beef broth for Vietnamese Pho' Noodles (My favorite soup these days). You might try googeling that.

I'm always up for trying new stuff. You should try Beef Tongue if the store has it! Really good in Tacos..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 24, 2011)

I always thought they were boiled to make glue.


----------



## letscook (Jun 24, 2011)

just the thought of where those feet have been standing in for the life of the animal just no way they could get clean enough for me, same for pigs feet  ewwww
I grew up a country girl  but not that country.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I always thought they were boiled to make glue.


 

It is and also where Jello came from originally


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 24, 2011)

Once I bought "hooves" for the dogs. The house smelt like a barn. Never again, although the dogs enjoyed the hooves, I didn't.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Once I bought "hooves" for the dogs. *The house smelt like a barn.* Never again, although the dogs enjoyed the hooves, I didn't.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 21, 2011)

cow's feet must be loaded with pectin.  so, maybe good for some head cheese?


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 21, 2011)

I would extract all the gelatinous goodness and go for broke with an aspic.


----------

